# save your money



## moneyguy73 (Apr 10, 2013)

the reason i say save your money is because you may wanna by a house in the future or new car or something and if you been spending money as soon it gets in your hand when the time come you do not have unless you some rich person


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Spend some.  Save some.

Great advice I once heard from a sweet old lady (one of us???) many, many years ago (long before I became a sweet old man...):  "Wear your good clothes and use your best china everyday or you'll leave it behind never having enjoyed it."


----------



## Anne (Apr 11, 2013)

But these days, isn't it fashionable to just put it all on a credit card (or 2 or 3), and then worry about it when the cards are maxed out???   Seriously tho; we don't buy it if we can't afford it.....


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 11, 2013)

For any senior who hasn't been thrifty and hasn't saved yet, such advise is likely much too late. Seniors buying a house with money they start saving today? hmmmm.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 11, 2013)

We have more debt than I planned but mostly because of unplanned expenses. Each time I pay daown my CC's I get hit with a big expense and since I was paying off the CC's I don't have much savings. We're doing ok but I just don't like those high interest rates.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 12, 2013)

Moneyguy you are obviously not a senior citizen.That is good advice for high school seniors.


----------

